# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Jetico Firewal

## C_L_S

Где можно найти  манула  :Huh: !
Все что нашел к младшей(бесплатной) версии =(

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Muzzle

в пдф http://www.jetico.com/jpf2.pdf
тоже самое только в скомпилённой справке http://www.jetico.com/jpf2.zip
и потихоньку учитесь пользоваться google.ru  :Wink:

----------


## C_L_S

*Muzzle*, учту ваши пожелания .Сенкс
А, то я весь яндекс перерыл, а забыл что софт не  от российского производителя =).

----------

